# How to make Cocobolo color change?



## randyrls (May 26, 2017)

I just finished turning a 15° slant grain cocobolo blank.  The blank was a nice orange-red all the way around.  But the turned blank only has the color on one of the four sides.  The other three "sides" are a muted brown.

I know that purple heart turns a brilliant purple on exposure to sunlight or UV rays.

My question is how to make give this cocobolo blank that orange-red color all over?

I tried a heat gun.   Nothing, but I didn't try hard.

Sun exposure?  

Dye?  I have several Transtint dyes, but nothing close to the color I want.

Any suggestions appreciated......


----------



## magpens (May 26, 2017)

Time


----------



## jttheclockman (May 26, 2017)

My humble opinion and it is only my opinion is that this is not a wood that changes color as you would like. It will darken with age but sap wood is just that sap wood. It does not have the tanic acids as woods such as purpleheart and others.


----------



## randyrls (May 27, 2017)

John;  I don't believe that this is sap wood as the sap wood is a very pale white.  I've made cocobolo pens with sap wood in them.  Very striking!

Mal;  I tried to get patience, but couldn't wait for it!
I will try to leave it outside today.

If that doesn't work, Woodcraft Transtint.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Oct 23, 2017)

The bright vibrant colors will be present when the wood is freshly cut or the surface removed such as when sanded or planed. From that moment it will do nothing but slowly darken. My Dad is a custom knifemaker and some of his old cocobolo handle material that he's had around for years has turned practically black. I'm not sure if there's anything you do to slow down the process.


----------

